# Bahnsen on Resurrection Apologetics



## Dearly Bought (Apr 12, 2009)

Now is a particularly relevant time to read the following essay.

"The Impropriety of Evidentially Arguing for the Resurrection," by Greg Bahnsen

Thoughts?


----------

